# Please pray for us



## LaurenR88 (Apr 6, 2012)

One of my good friends was murdered last saturday night by a heartless coward. He was a wonderful person, everyone who came in contact with him instantly thought the world of him and loved him. Please pray for all of us and especially his family as we go through these grueling upcoming months/years, not only of mourning the loss of a wonderful son/father/friend, but the trial too. Please pray that justice will be brought to the person that is responsible for this.

Thank ya'll and God bless.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 6, 2012)

Wether on the news or reported here, I hate to hear about these 
acts of violence, and sorry for the loss of your friend.

May justice be swift and God's peace surround this mans family 
and friends.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 7, 2012)

I am sorry about the loss of your friend. May God Bless his friends and family. Prayers for justice are added as well.


----------



## speedcop (Apr 9, 2012)

May God swing the sword of justice. We are sorry and saddened at your loss. May he comfort all.


----------



## georgia357 (Apr 10, 2012)

Prayers sent for you and your friends family.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 10, 2012)

Prayers to all involved.


----------



## LaurenR88 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank ya'll very much


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 19, 2012)

Prayers to his family


----------



## turk2di (Apr 22, 2012)

Prayers to all his family and friends!


----------

